
How to get a job at a startup if you're not technical - trstnthms
https://medium.com/@trstnthms/how-to-get-a-job-at-a-startup-if-youre-not-technical-239f48aa3f68
======
perturbation
Some of the advice here seems rather optimistic for 'not technical':

\- Have a (technical) side project

\- Do basic HTML/CSS coding as needed

This may well work for someone who starts out as (say) an engineering major
who wants to transition to a programming role in a startup, but I know some
Project Management people who would have a very difficult time doing the
above, but nevertheless add lots of value.

Unfortunately, I know very little about how PMs are hired / show skills.
Certifications? Discussions about what they've done for past companies? Seems
like it would be very difficult to weed out bullshitters on a phone screen.
What's the equivalent of 'fizzbuzz' for a PM?

